# How often should I clean my 2.5 gal?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I cleaned my 1 gal twice a week, one 50% change and one 100% change. So how much should I clean my 2.5 gal? I have a filter and a moss ball, if that changes anything.


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

I asked the same question yesterday and was told at minimum 1 50% and 1 100% change per week. At best 2 50% and 100% change per week.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

So just as much or more as my 1 gal? I'll do it, but that sounds weird. :/


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a 2.5 gal, and I do 30%-50% changes every day and a 100% on Sundays. But I'm super paranoid about water. (2) 50% changes every week and one 100% change should be enough.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you! Just wondering, how do you net your betta without chasing them all around the tank? I kinda have to do that, and I think that it stresses Jalen out a lot. I try to scoop out a lot of the water first, so that he doesn't have much room to escape, but I'm still having to kinda trap him in a corner.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

On 2.5gal filtered...I would recommend twice weekly 50%...1-50% water only and 1-50% to include the substrate by vacuum or stir and dip method...

Filter media-needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month...

On unfiltered without live active growing plants-tanks 1-4gal in size....twice weekly water changes...1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality....provided that the Betta isn't overfed and uneaten food is removed within a reasonable time...

This is based on an experiment I conducted (non-scientific) using several different size tank/bowl, filtered and unfiltered, planted and unplanted, leaving food and removing food......

Bettas don't create as much ammonia as some think and it is also important to allow the Betta to be exposed to some pathogen to assist in antibody development for a healthy immune response, however, since this is a closed system the hobbyist needs to find the balance and make regular water changes.....you don't want too clean or too dirty...its a balance......

In small filtered tanks-you can establish a nitrogen cycle-however, due to limited surface area for the nitrifying bacteria to colonize the nitrogen cycle may not be stable...requiring twice weekly water changes to maintain water quality, encourage a healthy immune response and fin health-irregardless of cycling stage.....


----------

